# Protein Feed - Best bang for my buck?



## southGAlefty

I've been reading up a little on supplemental feeding and have decided I'd like to do it this year on one of our farms. I have read up on some of the various brands but am just wondering what is the best supplement for the money? 

Everything I've read about ADM Super Deer has excited me but I can only believe that it will be expensive and I haven't been able to find a price sheet on it. Give me some of your experiences and what I can expect to pay.


----------



## doerun101

I get my ADM from Feedco in Cordele $11.50 pr bag.  Best I have used and I have used most all of them.  The raccoons use it alittle but not like any corn based feed.  Someone else asked about feed a few discussion back and I posted a feeder bin that the bucks ate about 200 lbs every 8-10 days.  We killed a 2.5 6pt(mistake) that weighed 180lbs and had 12 inch tines nubs for brow tines.. He stayed in that feeder bin..Start the first day after the season and I plant summer food plots if you can...They will lay off the feeders alittle once the green up..


----------



## southGAlefty

I plan to mix with corn to help offset cost because the corn is "free" for me. I definitely can't afford 200lbs a week of the stuff but some has to be better than none. I do plant summer plots every year and we have about 100 acres of cropland on a corn/peanuts rotation on this farm. It should be peanuts this year.


----------



## doerun101

You should be good with that program and actually ADM was the cheapest I used.  Deer chow was 13-14 dollars and godfreys was about the same but it does not work in spin feeders.  That is a good thing think 200lb feeder 100lb corn and 100lb protein feed $23.00 per feeder .  I'll take that anyday... Good luck and if you can place a camera on your feeders to see what is eating your feed....good luck..


----------



## southGAlefty

ttt


----------



## firemanmsm

We buy our deer feed from a guy in Ga and it is 20% protein and it is about $310 a ton and comes in 50 lbs bags. if you pm I can give you more info.


----------



## frankpell

*supplement feeding*

i have found out w/feeding programs all you are feeding the 1st 2 yrs are your 1st generation deer your older deer wont touch it until they see more deer going to it. I used goat feed 70% 30% corn an this year i added swamp donkey an all the deer are eating it up an i have never seen a product that draws deer like that swamp donkey an they will be selling it next yr in 25lb bags. I have been using goat feed an corn mix for 15yrs an you will see does having twins the weight on all your deer increase 20% in 2yrs an bucks antler growth in 2-5yrs an that's not counting yr round food plots a bucks don't get killed until they r 5.5 or 6.5 yrs old if every hunting club in Ga wait until bucks are mature this state would have more b/c deer killed an more does killed to balance deer heard we would see a big change in Ga


----------



## doerun101

Frankpell, I have to disagree. If you start your feeding program early ie right after the season, the deer will come to any food source.  And when they start they will continue until green up..Even then they will still eat but not as much.  If your 2.5 yr olds are eating it in 2yrs they will be 4.5 thus a mature buck...Here are a few pics of a feeder throff that the bucks ate about 250lbs every 2 wks.


----------



## gbruner

I use ADM 17% protein and I get it for about $9 a bag. You do not have to add corn once they start eating it.


----------



## doerun101

Where do you get it from.  I use the 19% but the big difference to me is the 4% fat.  It is 11.50 pr bag.. I do not use corn just ADM. Southgalefty is because he can get his corn free...Cuts down on his out of pocket expense.


----------



## southGAlefty

Thanks for the discussion guys, what about high protein goat feed? I have heard of folks using it but does anybody else have a first-hand opinion on it?


----------



## doerun101

hnever used it.  I know it has alot of protein but that is only one part of the equation.  I know what I have in the ADM Super Deer.  But I am not hard headed enough to not try something else after much research.  Talk to a poster on here by the name I believe is vsudoc.  He is very knowledgable and believe helped formulate the contents in Super Deer...He posted on some other threads on feeding...


----------



## Big Andy

VSUDOC knows his stuff and will help you out with anything you need.


----------



## gbruner

doerun101 said:


> Where do you get it from.  I use the 19% but the big difference to me is the 4% fat.  It is 11.50 pr bag.. I do not use corn just ADM. Southgalefty is because he can get his corn free...Cuts down on his out of pocket expense.



I get it from Waukeenah Fertilizer south of Monticello.


----------



## southGAlefty

ttt

I pm'd vsudoc but havent heard back yet.


----------



## doerun101

Might take him awhile.. but he will get back to you...


----------



## vsudoc

Hey guys!   I am back!   all contact me with a phone number and I will call you.


----------



## vsudoc

gbruner said:


> I use ADM 17% protein and I get it for about $9 a bag. You do not have to add corn once they start eating it.



There is no such feed as a 17% Super Deer deer feed.  You must be using another feed manufactored by ADM?


----------



## Big Andy

I was wondering when VSODOC was going to come back.


----------



## gbruner

vsudoc said:


> There is no such feed as a 17% Super Deer deer feed.  You must be using another feed manufactored by ADM?



Yeah, I didnt say it was super deer. I dont remember the name of it, but that's what it is.


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

so where can i get some super deer in bulk?


----------



## vsudoc

Tall Tines Hunter said:


> so where can i get some super deer in bulk?



If you have somewhere to store it, It can be delivered to your farm in a bulk truck.  If you would like it in bags and on pallets, you will need a way to take it off a truck and it can still be delivered.  If you would like to pick it up, PM me and I will give you the name of a place you can get it fairly close to where your avatar says you are.


----------



## wildlifepro

*Deer Health and nutrition/deer feeds*

Deer health and nutrition is something that alot of guys do not know about. When it comes to feeds alot of whats out there with the mom and pop feed stores and guys running adds in magazines have none or very little Deer ruminant health experience.You need to understand the correct balance of formulation. You see adds for high fats in feeds. They are wrong. Deer 0nly need 3% in their diets 4 % max. Why! Deer do not have Gall Bladders and cannot process high levels of fat. When you see these 6,8, 12 % levels it bad. To much fats become intake limiters, when this happens it severly can limit uptake of all components of the feed(macro,Micronutrients) Also understand whats in the feed , most of them are just recycled cattle feeds With a deer feed lable. Thats it. Very cheap to make. Most of these feeds are put together using a program called least cost formulation. The linear method gives you a bottom end analysis with the lowest cost available.Not the way to produce high quality deer feeds.If you have any questions hit us back and we will be glad to answer them regarding deer health and nutrition. We also manufacture Monster Raxx deer feeds and Minerals, We promiss you will get the best gains,best quality,taste and highest levels of total digestable nutrition available.


----------



## gbruner

The feed we are using is 3% fat and our deer have more fat in them than any others I have seen.


----------



## dtala

I'd feed free range deer a feed with a higher protein content than 16-17%. They won't get all of their daily feed from the feeder, so you can feed a higher % without harming the deer to get OVERALL % up to 17-18%.  I'd feed more like 20-22% in the feeder, esp after greenup.


----------



## hunter_58

dtala said:


> I'd feed free range deer a feed with a higher protein content than 16-17%. They won't get all of their daily feed from the feeder, so you can feed a higher % without harming the deer to get OVERALL % up to 17-18%.  I'd feed more like 20-22% in the feeder, esp after greenup.



What is the name of the feed that you use ?


----------



## wildlifepro

Look at Monster Rax feeds by River Oaks.Pm me for info.


----------



## droptine06

Big Andy said:


> VSUDOC knows his stuff and will help you out with anything you need.



X2. This is who put us in touch with our supplier.


And mature deer (over 2.5) will feed on it, I promise you.
We started feeding ADM last spring, they took to it quickly. I don't have any pics from this past spring of our feeder, but here's an idea of what it can help produce. I posted this deer in the trail cam forum. That is a 2.5yr old on the left for comparison.


----------



## wildlifepro

Protein levels for free range deer should be above 16% 19& 20 %  are great.Getting the levels to high gives them loose stools and diareah.But make sure the right  types of proteins are used.In deer feeds the most important is the right balance of elements.


----------



## HALOJmpr

For simple access to a good 20% feed I'm going to throw out that Tractor Supply can order Record Rack in for anyone who can't find a supplier of another feed.  A lot of the stores don't stock it but can rain check it in any quantity you need and it will "generally" come in in 7-10 days.


----------



## westexasagent

We have fed regular ole cottonseed (dont believe the myths)for 7 years and when that runs our we feed 14 percent horse pellets through free choice gravity feeders (1000 lbs a week). We also pour powder minerals over the cottonseed that sticks to the lint on the feed and they get 100 percent of the mineral instead of pouring it on the ground. It took 3 years of feeding and cull management to really start seeing results but we did. Last year we harvested 192" and a 180" bucks along with several 150" bucks. This year I have 3-4 160" or better bucks that are 3.5-4.5 (waiting for 6.5 to harvest) and I can't tell you how many 130" or better bucks we have (guessing 8 or more) and this is on freerange 800 acres (we are surrounded by a large non hunting ranch. I pay around 125-150 per ton for the cottonseed and 7-8 dollars a bag for the protein pellets either from the Co-Op here or from tractor supply. Oh-I do keep out mineral blocks and protein blocks from Sept-December at each of our 4 blinds to help the deer out when the forage starts to die. I think anything you do to "supplement" the deer diet will help to some degree. I am not saying I am an expert and this was all just our experience but I can say we have done what is tried and true for our area. Others in our area are following it also and doing very well. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## kyhunter

westexasagent said:


> We have fed regular ole cottonseed (dont believe the myths)for 7 years and when that runs our we feed 14 percent horse pellets through free choice gravity feeders (1000 lbs a week). We also pour powder minerals over the cottonseed that sticks to the lint on the feed and they get 100 percent of the mineral instead of pouring it on the ground. It took 3 years of feeding and cull management to really start seeing results but we did. Last year we harvested 192" and a 180" bucks along with several 150" bucks. This year I have 3-4 160" or better bucks that are 3.5-4.5 (waiting for 6.5 to harvest) and I can't tell you how many 130" or better bucks we have (guessing 8 or more) and this is on freerange 800 acres (we are surrounded by a large non hunting ranch. I pay around 125-150 per ton for the cottonseed and 7-8 dollars a bag for the protein pellets either from the Co-Op here or from tractor supply. Oh-I do keep out mineral blocks and protein blocks from Sept-December at each of our 4 blinds to help the deer out when the forage starts to die. I think anything you do to "supplement" the deer diet will help to some degree. I am not saying I am an expert and this was all just our experience but I can say we have done what is tried and true for our area. Others in our area are following it also and doing very well. Best of Luck!!!



125 a ton wow that is A LOT cheaper than what I am doing I would like to hear one of the guys on here that really know their stuff to hear their take on what your doing


----------



## EastALHunter

*West Tex....*

For free-range deer whole cottonseed is a good alternative.  The gossypol issue has not been proven with 100% certainty.  Whole cottonseed provides a lot of fat and bypass protein.  It is a little hard to handle but is used extensively in Texas where the deer have a higher % of their diet in supplemented feed like cottonseed.




westexasagent said:


> We have fed regular ole cottonseed (dont believe the myths)for 7 years and when that runs our we feed 14 percent horse pellets through free choice gravity feeders (1000 lbs a week). We also pour powder minerals over the cottonseed that sticks to the lint on the feed and they get 100 percent of the mineral instead of pouring it on the ground. It took 3 years of feeding and cull management to really start seeing results but we did. Last year we harvested 192" and a 180" bucks along with several 150" bucks. This year I have 3-4 160" or better bucks that are 3.5-4.5 (waiting for 6.5 to harvest) and I can't tell you how many 130" or better bucks we have (guessing 8 or more) and this is on freerange 800 acres (we are surrounded by a large non hunting ranch. I pay around 125-150 per ton for the cottonseed and 7-8 dollars a bag for the protein pellets either from the Co-Op here or from tractor supply. Oh-I do keep out mineral blocks and protein blocks from Sept-December at each of our 4 blinds to help the deer out when the forage starts to die. I think anything you do to "supplement" the deer diet will help to some degree. I am not saying I am an expert and this was all just our experience but I can say we have done what is tried and true for our area. Others in our area are following it also and doing very well. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## hunter_58

bump


----------



## vsudoc

Stay away from the cottonseed in the southeast....   Trial and error advise hear boys!


----------



## tboles

firemanmsm said:


> We buy our deer feed from a guy in Ga and it is 20% protein and it is about $310 a ton and comes in 50 lbs bags. if you pm I can give you more info.



Hey,
please give me some info on this protein you have been feeding.


----------



## GatorHeuss

https://4swildlife.com

Talk to Bruce, he is the owner. His protein, winter stabilizer and mineral is legit, I feel it is the best feed going. Your results are the proof that it works. I have about 4000# of his feed out, the deer love it and we have seen great body size and antler improvements.


----------



## Big7

Try some alfalfa hay. It's high protein and excellent rufage. It's also relatively cheaper when compared to ground or pellet feed. No reason you cant feed both.
That hay don't leave much to desire. And stretches out the other feeds well.

Last club I was in, I used it with very good results. Deer love it. + it don't need to be tended much if you put it under a shed feeder. Even better, a cattle hay feeder to keep it off the ground.

PS.. I used it 8 of the 10 years I was in that club. I wouldn't hesitate using it again.


----------



## EastALHunter

Antler Boost 24/7 supplemental deer feed. All-natural high fat feed that is weather proof and spin feeder friendly. Consists of super clean whole cottonseed, cleaned corn, and roasted soybeans. It’s 24% protein, min 7% fat (runs around 14%), and super high quality fiber. Flows through gravity feeders and because of its weather resistance can be fed on the ground. Excellent price at $9.99 per 50 lb bag.

Antler Boost has been providing deer feed in Georgia since 2008 which makes for one of the most experienced deer feed companies in the country. Ads in April and May GON


----------

